# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Επισκευη ραδιοφωνου Mediator

## fra

Βασικα καλησπερα σας....!!! Πριν απο λιγες μερες καθως διαβαζα το θεμα  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=49885 του Phatt μου ειπε ο πατερας μου οτι ενας οικογενειακος φιλος εφερε ενα ραδιοφωνο για επισκευη. Οταν το ειδα χαρηκα καθως ειναι η πρωτη συσκευη που πιανω στα χερια μου για επισκευη με λυχνιες. Ειναι ενα Mediator MD 1517 U (αυτα γραφει απο πισω). Μου ειπε οτι δουλευε κανονικα και μια μερα το ανοιξε και εκανε παρασητα. Οντως το εβαλα και εγω στην πριζα και κανει μονο ενα βουητο ανεξαρτητα που ειναι το volume ή το tuning. Το ανοιξα και το μονο που ειδα ειναι μια αντισταση κατεστραμενη. Τα στοιχεια της φαινονται κανονικα.
DSC06253.jpg
DSC06250.JPG
DSC06264.JPG
Δυστυχως εμεινα απο πολυμετρο.....το αφησα εχθες ανοιχτο και η μπαταρια τελος, οποτε απο Παρασκευη οι μετρησεις. Αν ξερει κανεις οτιδηποτε θα βοηθουσε. Σχεδιο δεν υπαρχει και ουτε βρηκα κατι στο δικτυο. Απο οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι διπλη αντισταση  140Ω και 150Ω.

----------


## Phatt

Αχ αυτα τα παλια ολα τι ομορφα που ειναι...Καλη επιτυχια με την επισκευη  :Wink: 
Παρεπιπτοντως οι δευτερες φωτο που εχεις ανεβασει δεν υπαρχουν, κατι εχει γινει λαθος.

----------


## Antonis12

Καλημέρα.Άν ήταν καμμένη αυτή η αντίσταση,δέν θά άνοιγε καθόλου μιάς καί τό ραδιόφωνο κάνει ανόρθωση δικτύου.Άν καί δέν φαίνεται καλά από τίς φωτό πρέπει νά έχει ξανααλλαχθεί. Βλέπω μία ακόμη δίπλα χωρίς συνδέσεις.Μάλλον κάποιος τήν άλλαξε καί άφησε τήν παλιά στήν θέση της?Είναι μιά αντίσταση σύρματος πού υποβιβάζει τό δίκτυο καί δίνει τό ρεύμα γιά τά νήματα τών λυχνιών πού είναι σέ σειρά καί τήν υψηλή.Προσοχή κίνδυνος νά εμφανίσει διαροή στό σασί.Έλεγχος μέ τό δοκιμαστικό στό σασί γιά σωστή πολικότητα τού ρευματολήπτη.Ο βόμβος μάλλον προέρχεται από τόν ηλεκτρολυτικό τροφοδοσίας.Αλλαζοντάς τον πρέπει νά σταματήσει.Τό ραδιόφωνο είναι τσέχικο γύρω στό 1955 φοράει λυχνίες τύπου ρίμλοκ .Τήν αντίσταση μετρησέ την γιά νά δείς άν ανταποκρίνεται στίς τιμές, ξεκολώντας τό καλώδιο από τό ένα άκρο.Ψάξε σέ τσέχικα σάιτ γιά τό σχέδιο.Παρεπιπτόντως γράφεται Mediator.

----------


## fra

Λογικα η πρασινη ειναι η παλια οπου φαινεται κομενη και η πρασινη η καινουργια η οποια φαινεται ΟΚ. Ο πυκνωτης πρεπει να ειναι αυτο ς διπλα στις αντιστασης και γραφει, απο οτι μπορω να διακρινω 50+50μF 350/385V. Πριν απο το 50+50μF γραφει και κατι ακομα αλλα δεν φαινεται καλα. Τα νυματα των λυχνιων φαινεται να αναβουν κανονικα. Αυριο που θα εχω και πολυμετρο θα κανω και τις μετρησεις.

----------


## fra

Σε ευχαριστω Phatt, και σε εσενα, εχεις κανει οραια δουλεια. Πως το καθαρισες? Το δικο μου ειναι  μεσα στην βρωμα, του κανω και εγω ενα καθαρισμα με ηλεκτρικη σκουπα και οινοπνευμα.
Η ανορθωση πως γινεται???Δεν βλεπω διοδους ή γεφυρα. μηπως με καμια λυχνια?

----------


## Antonis12

Σωστά μέ λυχνία.Πρέπει νά χρησιμοποιεί τήν uy41.Ο ηλεκτρολυτικός είναι αυτός πού λές μόνο άν τόν αλλάξεις ξεφορτισέ τον πρώτα βραχυκυκλώνοντας τίς επαφές του γιατί μπορεί νά κρατάει ρεύμα.Ενδιάμεσα νομίζω ότι έχει μονωτικό γιά νά μήν κάνει επαφή ο αρνητικός πόλος  (πού είναι τό περίβλημα) μέ τό σασί.Είναι διπλός 50+50 μικροφαράντ .Μέ ένα μικρό πινελάκι καί λίγο οινόπνευμα σιγά σιγά θά τό καθαρίσεις.

----------


## Phatt

Αγαπητε εαν ειχα την ευχαιρια να παω σε ενος φιλου το συνεργειο θα το πλακωνα ολο με τον αερα και θα γινοταν τζαμι.Δυστηχως αυτο το διαστημα δεν μπορω οποτε πηρα παραμασχαλα την ηλεκτρικη σκουπα και ενα πινελακι για να ξεσηκωνω την σκονη και ετσι καθαρισα το μεγαλυτερο μερος.Οινοπνευμα εβαλα σε συγκεκριμενα σημεια που ειχε βρωμα και οχι σκονη.Οποτε βαζεις οινοπνευμα η οποιοδηποτε χημικο να το τεσταρεις λιγο σε μια ακρη οποτε εαν ξεβαφει η φθειρεται το σημειο να το παρεις χαμπαρι πριν το πλακωσεις ολο.

----------


## fra

Διπλος υπαρχει ή να βαλω εναν 100μF? Σωστος την UY41 εχει.Απο κατω εχει δυο ακροδεκτες. Οποτε και εσεις με τον κλασικο τροπο οινοπνευμα πινελακι και οδοντοβουρτσα!!!Το Σ/Κ θα παω στο εξοχικο και θα του ριξω και λιγο αερα με προσοχη. Θελει αλλαγη και το νημα τον σταθμων. Αληθεια υπαρχει ακομα τετοιο στα μαγαζια?Ειχα παρει πριν απο 10 χρονια για ενα National. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και για τις απαντησεις σας!! :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να μην βάλεις 100μF αλλά δύο των 47μF. Ανάμεσά τους πρέπει να υπάρχει αντίσταση που βελτιώνει την εξομάλυνση και κάνει κάποια πτώση τάσης. Αν βάλεις μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα οπό 50μF αμέσως μετά την ανορθώτρια, μπορεί η UY41 να πάθει βλάβη διότι οι ανορθώτριες λυχνίες δεν αντέχουν μεγάλες κορυφές ρεύματος στη φόρτιση του ηλεκτρολυτικού πυκνωτή. Μπορείς να αγοράσεις ξεχωριστούς πυκνωτές 47μF/350-400V αν ο παλιός είναι χαλασμένος.

----------


## fra

Καλημερα....Εβαλα και τον παλμογραφο στον πυκνωτη και μου εμφανιζει  μονο την ανορθωση....εξομαλυνση 0!!!Σημερα θα παω να παρω τους πυκνωτες και την Κυριακη κανω την αλλαγη.

----------


## FILMAN

Να έχετε υπόψη σας ότι σε αυτούς τους διπλούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς, τα - και των 2 πυκνωτών είναι το μεταλλικό σώμα του πυκνωτή, ενώ τα δυο + είναι ξεχωριστά και είναι οι δυο ακροδέκτες που βγαίνουν από κάτω.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Νήμα κίνησης ραδιοφώνου ίσως να υπάρχει ακόμη, Αν δεν βρεις, μπορείς να αγοράσεις από το ebay σε λογική τιμή ή να ψάξεις σε κατάστημα με είδη σπιτιού και κουρτίνες. Υπάρχει ψιλό ακρυλικό σπαγκάκι που χρησιμοποιείται σε κουρτίνες-στόρια και μπορεί να είναι κατάλληλο και για ραδιόφωνα. Επίσης να ελέγξεις την τάση που παίρνει το ραδιόφωνο μετά την αντίσταση (μάλλον κοντα στα 125VAC) και να παραγγείλεις ένα μετασχηματιστή στην ίδια τάση για να έχεις απομόνωση από το δίκτυο. Τα ραδιόφωνα χωρίς μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας σκοτώνουν!

----------


## fra

Σημα καμπανα!!!!!!!!!Ολα Οκ. Δουλευει αψογα. Πηρα πυκνωτες 47μF/400V και τους εβαλα. Τον παλιο τον αφησα για να μην αλλαξω την οψη του ραδιοφωνου και τους καινουργιους τους εβαλα κατω απο το σασι. Ειναι αρκετα μικροτεροι σε σχεση με τον παλιο. Αντικατεστησα και το νημα, βρηκα στον Βενιερη στο Περιστερι. Εκανα και εναν τελευταιο ελεγχο και λιγο καθαρισμα ακομα και ετοιμο. Πιανει μονο ΑΜ 2-3 σταθμους αλλα τους πιανει πολυ καλα, καθαρα και δυνατα.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:    Το βραδακι θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες. Σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες και τις υποδειξεις σας.

----------


## Phatt

Μπραβο ρε γατε! Εισαι ωραιος.Μακαρι να μπορουσα να ειμαι απο μια μερια να ακουγα λιγο και εγω τον "παλιονκαιρησιο" ηχο του...

----------


## fra

Υπομονη!!!!Θα φτιαξεις και εσυ το δικο σου!!!Εγω ημουνα τυχερος γιατι ηταν ευκολη η βλαβη και γρηγορη η επισκευη. Μακαρι να ειχα χρονο να του εκανα και εγω ενα γενικο service. Δυστυχως δεν θα το κρατησω, ο φιλος το περιμενει σαν τρελος. Εμαθα οτι το ειχαν αγορασει το 1950! Θα ψαξω ομως μηπως βρω και εγω κανενα παλιο στα παλιατζιδικα να το επισκευασω.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια! Μπορείς να βάλεις τους πυκνωτές μέσα στον παλιό ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή (αφού τον εγχειρήσεις πρώτα) ώστε να φαίνεται αυθεντικός. Βάλε καμιά 10-αριά μέτρα κεραία και γείωση και θα δεις τι ωραία λήψη θα έχει.

----------


## fra

Ευχαριστω ,ευχαριστω...!!! Δεν ξερω εκει που θα το βαλει αν θα εχει την δυνατοτητα για μεγαλη κεραια. Τι γειωση να βαλω??

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη γείωση μιας πρίζας σούκο. Πρόσεχε μόνο μήπως το σασί είναι υπό τάση. Αν ναι, 2 είναι οι λύσεις: 1) μ/ς απομόνωσης, 2) ένας κεραμικός κιλοβολτικός πυκνωτής μερικών 100ντάδων pF σε σειρά με το σασί.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το σωλήνα του καλοριφέρ.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Ευχαριστω ,ευχαριστω...!!! Δεν ξερω εκει που θα το βαλει αν θα εχει την δυνατοτητα για μεγαλη κεραια. Τι γειωση να βαλω??


Η κεραία δωματίου, ένα απλό καλωδιάκι μήκους 3-5 μέτρων είναι αρκετή. 

Κάποτε χρησιμοποιούσαμε εξωτερική κεραία σχήματος Γ ή Τ, από γυμνό πολύκλωνο χάλκινο "σύρμα κεραίας", μήκους 20-30 μ., με λευκούς μονωτήρες πορσελλάνης "αυγά" και ειδικό εύκαμπτο "καλώδιο καθόδου" με χοντρή μαύρη μόνωση. 

Ή "κεραία σπιράλ δωματίου", κρεμασμένη μεταξύ 2 απέναντι τοίχων. Υπήρχε στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών (τότε "ανταλλακτικών ραδιοφώνων"). 'Ηταν ένα ελατήριο από γυμνό χάλκινο σύρμα, μήκους καμμιά 25ριά εκ και διαμέτρου 1.5 εκ, που άνοιγε σε άνοιγμα μερικών μέτρων. Με 2 λευκά μονωτικά δαχτυλίδια στις άκρες και κάθοδο λεπτό λευκό σπιράλ καλωδιάκι. 

Αλλά και ο μεταλλικός σουμιές ενός ξύλινου κρεβατιού ήταν κατάλληλος (αρκεί η κεραία να μην ήταν υπό τάση!)  :Sad: . 
'Οσο για τη γείωση (τότε τη λέγανε... "προσγείωση"!) χρησιμοποιούσαμε τον σωλήνα της ύδρευσης ή του καλοριφέρ. Πολλά ραδιόφωνα είχαν για σύμβολο της "προσγείωσης" (GND) το σκίτσο μιας ...βρύσης  :Smile:  που έσταζε νερό.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Επειδή τον τελευταίο καιρό ασχολούμαι με επισκευές παλιών ραδιοφώνων και με ακρόαση, μπορώ να σας πω ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι ακριβώς όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό που ο Κώστας ο Γαληνίτης ήταν 15 ετών και οι μοναδικές ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές στα σπίτια ήταν το τηλέφωνο και το ραδιόφωνο (άν υπήρχαν, βέβαια). Τότε ο θόρυβος ήταν χαμηλός και η λήψη της διαμόρφωσης πλάτους άνετη, χωρίς πολλά προβλήματα. Σήμερα τα σπίτια είναι γεμάτα από ραδιοθόρυβο από τις τηλεοράσεις, τους υπολογιστές και τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά όλων των υπόλοιπων συσκευών. Μια κεραία μέσα στο σπίτι συγκεντρώνει πολύ θόρυβο και η λήψη δεν είναι πια καθόλου άνετη. Όσες φορές προσπάθησα να κάνω λήψη με εσωτερική κεραία, ο θόρυβος ήταν απαράδεκτα μεγάλος.

Τι προτείνει ο "Τρελός Επιστήμονας":
Εγκατάσταση μιας συρμάτινης κεραίας αρκετών μέτρων (5-15) από χάλκινο σύρμα και μονωτήρες στην ταράτσα. Η κεραία να τοποθετηθεί ανάμεσα σε δυο κατακόρυφους ιστούς. Η  κάθοδος να είναι από καλώδιο TV 75Ω και επίσης να υπάρχει γείωση λειτουργίας στην ταράτσα δηλαδή η θωράκιση του ομοαξονικού καλωδίου να συνδέεται σε σωλήνα ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα, λεβητοστασίου, βρύσης ή στα κάγκελα. Σύνδεση του καλωδίου στις υποδοχές κεραίας-γης μέσα στο σπίτι και επιπλέον γείωση προστασίας του ραδιοφώνου με πρίζα σούκο. Αν το ραδιόφωνο είναι τύπου σειράς όπως αυτό εδώ, επιπλέον κατασκευή μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης. Τότε η λήψη είναι πράγματι πολύ καλή και απαλλαγμένη σπό θορύβους και το ραδιόφωνο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί, αν θέλετε, και όχι να είναι απλώς μια διακοσμητική αντίκα στο σαλόνι. Μια άλλη συμβιβαστική λύση που δεν πιάνει πολύ χώρο είναι η εγκατάσταση μιας ενεργού κεραίας στη ταράτσα, πάντα με κάθοδο ομοαξονικό καλώδιο και τοποθετημένη σε ύψος μερικών μέτρων, έξω από τα οικιακά πεδία θορύβου.

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη η κεραια αυτη ειναι ικανη για ληψη σε ολες τις μπαντες των τοτε ραδιοφωνων;

Εαν ειναι ετσι τα πραματα οπως τα λες, τοτε γιατι ακομη και σημερα πιανουμε ανετα μεσα στο σπιτι μας τα FM;

----------


## FILMAN

> Δημητρη η κεραια αυτη ειναι ικανη για ληψη σε ολες τις μπαντες των τοτε ραδιοφωνων;
> 
> Εαν ειναι ετσι τα πραματα οπως τα λες, τοτε γιατι ακομη και σημερα πιανουμε ανετα μεσα στο σπιτι μας τα FM;


Γιατί ο θόρυβος επηρεάζει το πλάτος του σήματος, που σε δέκτες FM είναι αδιάφορο (εντάξει υπάρχει και το AGC), αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι η απόκλιση της συχνότητας...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η συρμάτινη κεραία με μήκος πχ 10 μέτρων συντονίζει ως μονόπολο στους 7 μεγάκυκλους περίπου και στη 3η αρμονική στους 21. Στις ζώνες των 49, 41 και 15 μέτρων στα βραχέα δίνει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Εγώ έχω τοποθετήσει μια παρόμοια με κάθοδο RG58 και στα βραχέα και μεσαία δουλεύει πολύ καλά. Στους 3,5 μεγάκυκλους δίνει επίσης πάρα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα, ακόμη και στα μακρά κύματα έχει αξιοπρεπή λήψη. Βέβαια, δεν είναι συντονισμένη σε όλες τις ζώνες ενός ραδιοφώνου αλλά γενικά, αν ο θόρυβος είναι χαμηλός, δίνει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από οποιοδήποτε εσωτερικό σύρμα. Πολύ χρήσιμο είναι να είναι γειωμένο το ομοαξονικό στη βάση της κεραίας ώστε να μη κατεβάζει θορύβους. Τώρα όσο για τα VHF/FM, αυτά είναι για επικοινωνίες οπτικής επαφής και με τις τεράστιες ισχείς (10kW+++) που εκπέμπουν από τα βουνά, και χωρίς κεραία συχνά μπορεί να γίνει λήψη. Επίσης η διαμόρφωση FM απορρίπτει το θόρυβο πλάτους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι σε μια απομακρυσμένη περιοχή δεν θα χρειαστείς ένα δίπολο 2Χ75cm ή μια κεραία κατευθυνόμενης λήψης.

Edit: Σε παλιές πολυκατοικίες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας βλέπει κανείς συχνά στις ταράτσες υπολείμματα από παλιές κεντρικές κεραίες ραδιοφώνων των δεκαετιών 1950-60

----------


## fra

Για τετοια γειωση μιλατε!!??Οκ καλα ολα αυτα που λετε και χρησιμα για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις νεοτεροι στην ραδιοφωνια. Αλλα ο φιλος δεν νομιζω να εχει την διαθεση για να κανει κατι τετοιο. Μονο με την κεραια που εχει, ενα φιλο αλουμινιο-χαρτι κολλημενο στο πανω μερος του ραδιοφωνου, πιανει απιστευτα καθαρα χωρις παρεμβολες. Του εβαλα και 4m καλωδιο στην εισοδο που εχει για εξωτερικη κεραια και επιανε το ιδιο. FM δεν εχει. Στα ΑΜ 3 σταθμους καμπανα, νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχουν και αλλοι.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Στην Αθήνα με εξωτερική κεραία την ημέρα ακούω καθαρά κρατικούς  στις συχνότητες 666, 729, 981, 1512 kc/s. Το βράδυ ακούω Θεσσαλονίκη 1044 και 1170 kc/s και άλλους μακρινούς ελληνικούς κρατικούς σταθμούς. Τα Σαββατοκύριακα τα μεσαία κύματα γεμίζουν από πειρατικές εκπομπές, στην Αθήνα τουλάχιστον. Οι περισσότεροι εκπέμπουν γύρω στους 850-950 και 1100-1350 χιλιόκυκλους περίπου (γράφω "χιλιόκυκλους" και όχι kHz, αφού μιλάμε για ραδιόφωνα με λυχνίες).

----------


## fra

Εγω εχθες το βραδυ 9:30 με 10:30 τους ακουσα. Ειμαι στον δευτερο οροφο και εχω πολυκατοικιες γυρω γυρω. Το απογευμα αν προλαβω θα δοκιμασω με ενα καλωδιο μεγαλυτερο στο μπαλκονι. Τα καγκελα λετε να κανουν δουλεια?Καποτε ως φοιτητης επιανα τηλεοραση μεσω ενος φοριαμου που ειχα για βιβλιοθηκη!!!!

----------


## fuzz

> Στην Αθήνα με εξωτερική κεραία την ημέρα ακούω καθαρά κρατικούς  στις συχνότητες 666, 729, 981, 1512 kc/s. Το βράδυ ακούω Θεσσαλονίκη 1044 και 1170 kc/s και άλλους μακρινούς ελληνικούς κρατικούς σταθμούς. Τα Σαββατοκύριακα τα μεσαία κύματα γεμίζουν από πειρατικές εκπομπές, στην Αθήνα τουλάχιστον. Οι περισσότεροι εκπέμπουν γύρω στους 850-950 και 1100-1350 χιλιόκυκλους περίπου (γράφω "χιλιόκυκλους" και όχι kHz, αφού μιλάμε για ραδιόφωνα με λυχνίες).


και που να δεις (πο πιστευω οτι ξερεις) τι γινεται στους 1620 μεχρι τους 1710 Kcs απο "ραδιοπειρατες"
εκει να δεις πανελλαδικα σηματα!!!!

----------


## fra

Σημερα ακουσα περισσοτερους σταθμους!!!Επιασα και ξενους!!!!Αλλους καθαρα αλλους λιγοτερο. Δυστυχως αυριο παει στον ιδιοκτητη του. 
Και μερικες φωτογραφιες ακομα απο την επισκευη. Καθαρισα και τα κουμπια σε λουτρο ηπερυχων και εγιναν σχεδον καινουργια, ηταν λιγο μαυρισμενα. Δυστυχως δεν εχω τον χρονο να το φροντιζα καλυτερα, ελπιζω αργοτερα αν εχω περισσοτερο χρονο να το παρω παλι να καθαρισω λιγο καλυτερα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβοοοο!!!! Πολύ καλή  δουλειά! Ο ιδιοκτήτης του θα είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Να του υπενθυμίσεις τα προβλήματα ασφάλειας από την ανόρθωση δικτύου και ότι κανονικά πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί η αντίσταση πτώσης τάσης για τα 230 βολτ και να τροφοδοτηθεί το ραδιόφωνο με εξωτερικό μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης στην κατάλληλη τάση (125 βολτ ή όποια άλλη τάση χρειάζεται).

----------


## Antonis12

Μπορείς νά δώσεις λίγες πληροφορίες τί είναι τό λουτρό υπερήχων?

----------


## fra

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!Θα του πω καποια στιγμη που θα εχω χρονο να μου το δωσει παλι να το φτιαξω και αυτο. Ειναι παρα πλυ επικυνδινο και κανεις καλα που το επισημαινεις για να εχουμε το νου μας καθως απο οτι βλεπω ολο και περισσοτερα παιδια ασχολουνται με τις παλιες συσκευες, ειναι πολυ καλο αυτο πιστευω!!! 
Το λουτρο υπερηχων δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο ενα δοχειο με νερο, οπου το νερο δονητε με καποια υπερηχητικη συχνοτητα 150-400kHz. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonic_cleaning . Το χρησιμοποιουν οι οδοντιατροι για να καθαριζουν τα εργαλεια, αλλα και σε παρα πολλες αλλες εφαρμογες. Εγω το ειχα παρει απο το LIDL. Ειναι κυριως για κοσμηματα ρολοϊα αλλα το χρησιμοποιω για να καθαριζω διαφορα.

----------


## p270

λοιπον εχω και εγω μου το εχει φερει φιλος το προβημα του ειναι οτι εχει μεγαλη διαροη στο σασι σε χτυπανε και τα κουμπια συντονισμου και εντασης το δοκιμαστικο αναβει οπως και να βαλουμε το φις στην πριζα υπαρχει καποια λυση για το θεμα ; θα ανεβασω και φωτο το απογευμα

----------


## p270

εδω και η φωτο απο το ραδιοφωνο πρεπει κατι να εχει γινει γιατι βλεπω ενα ηλ. πυκνωτη που πρεπει να εχει πολυ ποιο μετα απο την κατασκευη του απο καποιον που εκανε επισκευη η κατι τετοιο

----------


## p270

κανεις ; καποια βοηθεια

----------

